# How Can I Get This Bubbler to work?



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello, I have this barrel bubbled hooked up to a pump and connected to another airstone with a T connector, but the barrel one isn't bubbling. I picked it up and it made a soft hissing sound, so air must be going through it. Is it defective? Thanks, Eric. :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

Air is going to follow the path of least resistance, so if you have two items coming off a T this could be your problem. You probably need a valve before one or both of the bubblers but after the T. PETCO has a cheap multi pack of connectors and valves. I have three air stones off one line and use the valves to control bubbling rate of each. Good luck!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I concur. T Valves are just a waste of money. I always install enough valves to have one extra airline per tank. By doing that I can season up sponge filters or other biological materials and still be ready for any emergency.


----------



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

So, if I put a connector in between the T and the barrel, and a connector between the T and the air stone, air will travel through both?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You need a gang valve to be able to adjust each air hose.
http://www.amazon.com/JW-Pet-Compan...164&sr=1-1&keywords=gang+valves+for+aquariums


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm surprised nobody has asked this so far: is your air pump powerful enough to run two items at once? Water is heavy, and can hinder the performance of an air pump if its not big enough for your application. 

Example: I have a 55g with a 14" bubble wand in it. Initially I had it running off a tiny little air pump that I had driving a sponge in my 20g tank. I thought I got ripped off when my wand wasn't producing the nice thick bubble wall it was supposed to. After a bit of research, I discovered the pump wasn't powerful enough to run it in the increased water weight. Bought a larger pump, and viola! Bubbles. 

So you may want to check that your pump is able to keep up with the load your putting on it. Also, I assume you've already checked to make sure the lines aren't kinked or crimped...in the hood or anywhere else.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

Petco told me to buy a ten gallon pump. Should I get the next largest size? It would be much easier to replace the pump than to put my hands in the water and rearrange the tubing and add valves.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Well let me answer a question with a question:

Do you ever plan to get a bigger tank? If so, might as well get a pump that's capable of running in a larger tank, and just adjust the flow into the air lines rather than buy one that's only rated for the next size up tank, right? 

This is the pump I have
Tetra Whisper Air Pump - Sale - Fish - PetSmart

First off, it is NOT whisper quiet. You can definitely hear it run. It doesn't bother me since its inside a closes cabinet door, but I can still here it's deep humming sound. Notice that they have different pumps for different size tanks. I have the one rated for 100 gallons because, who knows, I might (probably will) end up with a 125 gal one day. Lol.

Also, what size tank do you have?


----------



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

I have a ten gallon tank and I probably won't get a bigger one (the stand took forever to build lol). I have a ten gallon pump that is pumping in it. I got it from Petsmart and it hums too. Will a bigger pump run both air stones?


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

I would say get one rated for 20 or 30 gallons. They weren't wrong in telling you to get a 10 gallon pump if they didn't know you we're going to be running two items off of it. 

I didn't think I would get a larger tank either...but it happened, as it does.


----------



## Eric580 (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks! Now my Fish will be so happy with a bubbling barrel and an air stone! :fish:


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

Happy to help


----------

